# Cubase Playback Issue



## BenG (Jul 23, 2013)

I am currently working on a project in Cubase but I seem to be having a problem during a portion of the playback.

I wrote in a piano part at one spot, and then moved it ahead in the piece, which worked fine. When the piece plays through however, it also plays the piano part where it was originally:/ Even though there's no midi there whatsoever.

Any ideas?


----------



## wanmingyan (Jul 23, 2013)

I experienced the same problem as you today! I moved it to about bar 3 and it worked perfectly fine but didnt play back when it was at bar 1!

-WMY :!:


----------



## BenG (Jul 23, 2013)

That's strange:/ I moved it forward about 10 bars, but it plays back twice now which is super annoying. I took the volume fader down to 0 at that point which is working as a temporary fix, but still haven;t fixed the issue.


----------



## wanmingyan (Jul 23, 2013)

I think this is quite a serious issue here...irritating and disrupts my workflow...

Is it possible to report this matter to Steinberg? 

-WMY


----------



## BenG (Jul 23, 2013)

I will definitely contact them, and ask for support. I will let you know...


----------



## j_kranz (Jul 23, 2013)

Which version of Cubase? Windows or Mac? I've never experienced that but i'm still on Cubase 6 here.


----------



## BenG (Jul 23, 2013)

It's Cubase 7 Studio on a Windows 7 PC.

I never had this happen to me either, just something that popped up yesterday night.


----------

